# Reynolds Assault SLG vs. Reynolds Attack SLG vs. Ritchey WCS 46 Carbon Wheels



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

So, I am looking for a good set of semi-aero carbon wheels to pair with a Giant TCR Advanced 2. My preference is for what could be called a semi-aero all purpose carbon wheel with 30mm-45mm of depth (my ideal is 35mm-40mm), 23mm-25mm wide (I am still checking on whether 25mm wheels will fit on a TCR), that look good (I don't like busy looking wheels with tons of graphics), that weigh 1600g or less, has a quality braking surface that actually works in wet conditions, and some sort of technology to prevent overheating. 

In an ideal world, I would be able to find a set that has these qualities for $1000 or less. I haven't really been able to find anything I like in that price range unfortunately (the FLO 30 and wheels like it came close, but I prefer a true carbon wheel instead of an alloy wheel with a carbon fairing or something like it). I am completely open to recommendations though if you know of something that falls in that price range. 

Given the fact that I couldn't find a wheelset I liked in the price range I was hoping for, I decided to just identify sets of wheels that appealed to me and to just find the best price I can for those. These three wheels made my short list thus far. I would love to hear your thoughts if any of you have spent time riding on any of them. They are all about the same price ($1300-$1600), so I am not leaning toward one over the other yet. Thank you in advance:

Reynolds Attack SLG: Less aero, but super light

Reynolds Cycling

Reynolds Assault SLG: Ideal depth and width, not bad on weight either

Reynolds Cycling

Ritchey WCS Carbon 46 Wheels: They look really good & I am a big fan of Ritchey producs in general, but I don't know a lot about these wheels 

Ritchey WCS Apex Carbon 46mm Clincher Wheels


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

If you want wet weather braking performance, stick with the aluminum braking surface. The Flo 30 or Shimano C35 or RS81 C35 would be a solid choice.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Have a look at November wheels. I haven't used them and am pretty much parroting the recommendation (back by some research of my own) but because they come with WI hubs and CX Ray spokes I think it could be said objectively that they are 'better' than what you're looking at for the same money give or take.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Add the boyd 44mm to your list for that price range. I've been happy with mine in the big boy build; I weigh 220 at race weight.

Also, williams has wheels that should be available near the original price point and neugent cycling has some at that price point. Neugent Cycling is the same person from Neuvation so you should be able to find some info in google on neuvation wheels. Neugent imports rims and build them up, from my best understanding. I'm not sure if he has them built to his specs like a Boyd or Williams or if he just buys something the manufacturer makes.

If you're not afraid of ebay, I've been watching some reynolds and mercury wheels that proscloset has posted up. Bikewagon.com also has some ritchey wcs apex wheels on closeout, though I think they're campy freehubs. If you are running 11-speed then just drop a campy cassette on there and you're good to go, which will be my plan if I go that route.

I know a lot of guys that ride reynolds wheels and they have been durable as long as you don't get run into a pothole and hit the rim (not good for any rim really). Reynolds is pretty popular option for carbon clinchers in my area.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

​


Mr645 said:


> If you want wet weather braking performance, stick with the aluminum braking surface. The Flo 30 or Shimano C35 or RS81 C35 would be a solid choice.


Thank you for your reply man. I did some more searching last night and there just isn't a ton of great options at the $1000 price point. I am saving some money on the bike choice and can spend a little more on wheels in theory, but I really don't want to (there are some other things I want to do). Accordingly, the Shimano RS81 C35s officially have my attention. I will also take another look at the FLO 30s, but I hear availability can be a problem with them. I have had a good experience on semi-aero alloy wheels (I used to ride Zipp 101s and loved them, but wanted to try wide carbon this time around, but I coming to the realization that it might not be in the cards this time around). It seems like if you want good braking on a pure carbon wheel, you are going to pay $2500 or more for them. Do you have any experience with Mavic Ksyrium SLE or SLR? They are not really aero at all, but I like the weight and the looks and I hear the braking is exceptional in all conditions.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Have a look at November wheels. I haven't used them and am pretty much parroting the recommendation (back by some research of my own) but because they come with WI hubs and CX Ray spokes I think it could be said objectively that they are 'better' than what you're looking at for the same money give or take.


Will do.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

bikerector said:


> Add the boyd 44mm to your list for that price range. I've been happy with mine in the big boy build; I weigh 220 at race weight.
> 
> Also, williams has wheels that should be available near the original price point and neugent cycling has some at that price point. Neugent Cycling is the same person from Neuvation so you should be able to find some info in google on neuvation wheels. Neugent imports rims and build them up, from my best understanding. I'm not sure if he has them built to his specs like a Boyd or Williams or if he just buys something the manufacturer makes.
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks. I sincerely appreciate the info. I will take a look at the wheels you guys have mentioned and report back.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

One thing that made up my mind when choosing new wheels was a ride with about a dozen friends. Pouring rain and were going dow na bridge with traffic, trying to all get over to turn left at the bottom. I watched several riders with high end, full carbon wheels, Enve 3.4, Zipp 404, Reynolds all over shoot the intersection trying to stop going downhill at 30 mph in the rain. I then decided either Zipp 60 or Shimano C50 wheels and I found a deal on a set of C50 wheels that were 10 speed, which works fine for me. I am in South Florida, and since we have no climbing, weight does not really matter much.


----------

